
The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: June 2020 - open-source-ux
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2020/07/27/language-rankings-6-20/
======
open-source-ux
Related: language rankings over time (Sept 2012 to June 2020):

[https://redmonk.com/rstephens/2020/07/27/redmonk-
top-20-lang...](https://redmonk.com/rstephens/2020/07/27/redmonk-
top-20-languages-over-time-june-2020/)

